# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Durresi

## dodoni

2630 vjet histori, në pavionet e muzeut arkeologjik të Dyrrahut - ...pastaj vjen Iliria, një tokë e gjatë me shumë popuj brenda -  


 DURRES, 23 Shkurt/ATSH-K. Pinderi, A. Hakani/.- Epidamni është një qytet që gjendet nga ana e djathtë kur hyn në gjirin e Jonit. Pranë tij, banonin "barbarët" taulantë, një fis ilir. Këtë e kolonizuan grekët korkyras. Me kalimin e kohës, ky qytet u bë i fuqishëm e me shumë banorë. Epidamni i vjetër, ashtu siç tregohet nga autorët antikë, sot quhet Durrës, një emër që ngjason më shumë me emrin Dyrrah, edhe ky një emërtim tjetër i lashtë i qytetit që këtë vit (2003) feston 2630 vjetorin e tij të krijimit. Gjithë historia e këtij qyteti, sot qytet porti më i madh në Shqipëri me rëndësi në Ballkanin perëndimor, ekspozohet në pavionet e muzeut të ri arkeologjik të tij, të përuruar një vit më parë. Në mjediset e këtij muzeu, një ndërtesë me një arkitekturë që duket sikur 'përkrah' modernen duke e përshtatur me të veçantën e së kaluarës, e ngritur qysh në vitet '80-të, ka filluar puna për ekspozimin e periudhës bizantine. Jashtë, në oborr, kollonat në stilet greke dorike ose jonike, si dhe pitosat e enët e tjera të mëdha, të largojnë vëmendjen nga pamja e gjërë e detit dhe nga lartësitë e pallateve të reja. Këto të fundit, janë ndërtuar përreth muzeut, vitet e fundit. Edhe në periudhën bizantine, Durrësi ka qënë një nga qëndrat më strategjike në Arbëri. Epidamnusi __________ Epidamnus. Durrësi quhej kështu, sepse mbreti më i vjetër ilir i kësaj krahine, quhej Epidamnus. Ky, themeloi qytetin e sipërm, atje ku sot ngrihen kodrat e Spitallës, e të tjera. Me kalimin e kohës, emri Epidamnus, u eliminua sepse siç besonin banorët, ky emër sillte dëme (damnus). Djali i Epidamnusit, edhe ky një mbret ilir, quhej Dyrrah... Prof. Neritan Ceka, djali i një prej themeluesve të arkeologjisë shqiptare, Hasan Cekës, duke shpjeguar një gravurë të shekullit të 19-të ku shfaqet qyteti i Dyrrahut, tregon se qyteti i sotëm i Durrësit, ngrihet mbi të njëjtat koordinata gjeografike dhe mbi të njëjtin territor ku dikur ishte ngritur Epidamni ilir, e më vonë Dyrrahu, koloni greke në 627, më pas romake e pastaj edhe ai i periudhave të mëvonshme. Njerëzit tregojnë se kur duhej të ndërtoheshin ato që sot janë pallatet, e rrugët e gjëra të këtij qyteti, bri të cilave gjallojnë dyqane, bare, "music shop", "fast food", galeri arti, etj., mjaft amfora, kratere, hidre, pitosa, e gjithfarësoj enësh të tjera prej qeramike, "pushtonin" kantieret. Ceka, pohon se edhe sot, ndërtuesit privatë "përballen" me një situatë të tillë. Autoritetet sqarojnë se sipas ligjit, ato subjekte private ndërtimi, që hasin në objekte arkeologjike, duhet të njoftojnë përfaqësuesit e bërthamës arkeologjike në Durrës. Kjo nuk ndodh gjithmonë, sepse ndërtuesit i tremben një pezullimi të punimeve. Në pavionet e muzeut arkeologjik, si enët e mësipërme, ka shumë. Aty ka të ekspozuara, amfora jonike, nga Samosi (qytet shtet grek), hidrie, ojnohe, lekite, pitosa, kilik si dhe qeramikë romake dhe kupa jonike të viteve 625-600 para Krishtit. Këto janë ndër enët më të vjetra të këtij lloji të zbuluara në Durrësin e sotëm. Një tempull arkaik, ndërtohej me kollona druri. Në pavionet e muzeut, një tempull i tillë i përbërë nga objekte origjinale të këtij tempulli, 'shpreh' një rikonstruksion imagjinar të tempullit arkaik. Ceka shprehet se njerëzit mund të imagjinojnë se si ndërtohej një tip arkitekturor siç ishte tempulli arkaik. Ky rikonstruksion përbëhej nga pjesë të një tempulli të ndërtuar rreth vitit 570, e të shkatërruar rreth vitit 520 p.e.s. Enët e pikturuara me stilin e figurave të kuqe, nga gjysma e parë e shekullit të IV, kishin sjellë të reja dhe ndryshime në krahasim me stilin tjetër, atë të figurave të zeza. Ndryshe nga ky i fundit, stili i figurave të kuqe, mund të realizonte shprehjen më të qartë e më të detajuar të tipareve të fytyrës së qënieve të pikturuara. Këto ishin kryesisht njerëz, por edhe kafshë apo personazhe nga mitologjia. Në pavionet e muzeut, arti i prezantuar në qeramikë, ka edhe karakteristika më të thjeshta. Skulpturat, janë më komplekse. Ato të realizuara sipas stilit të Fidias, artisti më i njohur i periudhës klasike (480-355 p.e.s.), shprehin në tiparet e tyre "qetësinë olimpike", ndërsa fiksojnë edhe "gjestet madhështore". Zakonisht, edhe portretet por edhe stelat (gurë varri), të asaj kohe, realizoheshin nga gurë gëlqerorë dekorativë. Prof. Neritan Ceka, thotë se mermeri ishte i shtrenjtë, pasi eksportohej nga Athina, kurse më vonë mjeshtrit durrsakë do ta siguronin këtë material direkt nga gadishulli i Karaburinit në malet Akrokeraune. Amforat shfaqen sërish në këndet e muzeut. Plini, një autor i vjetër, shprehej se qytetarët e Dyrrahut lëvdonin Baliskun, një rrush i bardhë. Ky i kishte kokrrat e rralla dhe nuk donte t'ia dinte as nga vapa e as nga era e jugut... Jepte prodhim shumë. Në hyrje të muzeut qëndron pas xhamit të një vitrine, thesari i Dyrrahut, ose 4000 monedha të gjetura nën tokën ku kishte qenë më parë pazari i vjetër. Mbishkrime dhe figura që u përkasin mbretërve të ndryshëm, lexohen qartë edhe sot. Në fakt, kjo do të thotë më shumë kureshti! Tipi kryesor i monedhave prej bronxi, të cilat janë dhe më të shumta në numër, që nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit të IV deri rreth vitit 30 p.e.s, mbeti ai me Herakliun në faqe dhe armët e heroit si topurja, harku dhe milli i shigjetave në shpinë, të shoqëruara me legjenda të ndryshme. Herakliu ishte një bashkëthemelues i Dyrrahut. Dyrrahu, ishte jo vetëm një qendër e madhe tregtare ç'ka e verteton dhe numri i madh i prerjeve të monedhave, sipas Cekës, por dhe një qytet që mbështjell brenda kodrave të tij një demografi të larmishme. Pas themelimit të tij si koloni greke në vitin 627 p.e.s, kolonët e parë grekë që u vendosën aty ishin meshkuj dhe i krijuan familjet e tyre me gra dyrrahase. Autorët antikë tregojnë se popullsia e Dyrrahut ndryshoi veçanërisht nga vendosja progresive në qytet jo vetëm e elementit vendas por edhe e atij italik. Kështu, ky qytet në periudhën romake numëronte rreth 40 000 banorë dhe cilësohej ndryshe edhe si "Taverna e Adriatikut". A është njësoj si sot? _______________________ ...pastaj vjen Iliria, një tokë e gjatë me shumë popuj brenda. Thonë se popullsia e saj është shumë e madhe... Thonë se janë shumë të drejtë dhe mikpritës, se e duan jetën shoqërore dhe janë të shtënë pas një jete shumë të hijshme (?) /f.n/
2003-02-23  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright © 2001 Albanian Telegraphic Agency! Inc. All rights reserved.  
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## hiedi

Te na rroje edhe 2000 vjet te tjera

----------


## shendelli

Mosaic at the basilica of Durres

----------


## shoku_sar

Zbulohet në Durrës një statujë e rrallë 

Nën themelet e ish-kinema Iliria në Durrës, gjatë gërmimeve nga punëtorët e firmës ndërtuese Edicom, mbrëmjen e së enjtes është hasur në gjurmët e një skulpture të periudhës romake.Më tej, në orët e para të mëngjesit të së premtes, ekipi i arkeologëve me në krye Sali Hidrin, kanë zbuluar deri pranë këmbëve statujën e mrekullueshme. Me pamjen e një perëndeshe, e cila është ulur në një fron e që mban në krahë dy fëmijë (ndoshta janë edhe dy njerëz me përmasa më të vogla se figura qendrore), kjo skulpturë mund të shënojë një rast unik përsa i përket llojit të saj. Specialistët mendojnë se kjo skulpturë mund të jetë një perëndeshë që i përket një miti, ose më saktë një cikli mitesh, që paraqet perëndeshën e ulur, e cila është e veshur me një rrobë të tipit grek, me hiton dhe imation, me pala shumë të zhvilluara, me dy fëmijë që mban në dy krahët e saj dhe një kornukopie (një vel rrushi dhe fruta të tjera), që është personifikim i pjellorisë dhe i zhvillimit. Pavarësisht kompleksit ku është zbuluar, që është një kompleks bazilike, duket që kjo skulpturë është një vepër e periudhës romake.

Një skulpturë e rrallë
Drejtori i Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Gazmend Muka, thotë se perëndi të ulura në fron në Shqipëri nuk janë gjetur. Është vetëm një perëndi e ulur në fron, por ajo është figura e një mashkulli dhe gjendet në muzeun e Durrësit.

Duket se është një figurë mitologjike, është mjaft e rrallë, sepse perënditë e ulura në fron i kemi të vendosura në pedimentet e tempujve të mëdhenj, jo në përmasa të tilla, thotë Muka. Ai thotë se e rëndësishme për momentin është fakti që gërmimi të bëhet sa më i saktë, që ai të lidhet me një kontekst të caktuar arkeologjik, pra, nëse kjo skulpturë i takon një monumenti të caktuar, mund të ketë qenë pjesë e një kulti të caktuar, apo është pjesë arkitekturore e një monumenti. Duhet të gërmohet më thellë dhe të shihet në kompleks me vendin ku është gjetur.

Historia e zbulimit
Vendi ku është bërë zbulimi i kësaj skulpture ndodhet 50 metra larg vendit ku është zbuluar dikur Bukuroshja e Durrësit dhe po afro 50 metra larg vendit ku u zbulua para një jave mozaiku i rrallë. Në vendin ku u zbulua dje skulptura, kanë filluar gërmimet që vitin e kaluar. Fillimisht aty është zbuluar një pjesë ndërtimi në formë rotonde, trakte muresh të periudhës romake. Që nga ajo kohë e deri më sot u zbulua vetëm një e katërta e këtij muri, gjë që tregon se objekti është shumë i madh dhe vazhdon edhe në ndërtesat përreth. Pak ditë më parë është bërë edhe një kontratë tjetër, që parashikon vijimin e gërmimeve edhe në pjesën ku ishte kinemaja. Pikërisht poshtë themeleve ku ngrihej kinemaja e vjetër e Durrësit Iliria, këto dy ditë ka dalë në dritë skulptura e rrallë, për të cilën deri më tani studiuesit mendojnë të jetë me vlera të rralla, e ndoshta unike për llojin e saj.

Zbulime të njëpasnjëshme
Skulptura e rrallë është zbuluar vetëm një javë pas zbulimit të mozaikut, që doli në dritë nga gërmimet për ndërtimin e një pallati 8-katësh në po këtë qytet. Drejtori Muka thotë se, këto zbulime janë rezultat i masës së marrë për ndërprerjen e ndërtimeve pa leje në zonën arkeologjike të Durrësit. Ka mëse një javë që Policia Ndërtimore ka bllokuar të gjithë pallatet në ndërtim, në qytetin e Durrësit, për të verifikuar gjithë praktikat e ndërtimit në këtë qytet. Kjo masë është marrë pas kërkesës së Ministrisë së Kulturës dhe Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, thotë Muka, duke shtuar se kjo masë është marrë për ti dhënë fund abuzimeve lidhur me nëntokën arkeologjike të Durrësit. Në bazë të këtij frenimi dhe gërmimeve të kujdesshme, kanë dalë edhe rezultatet e këtyre ditëve, pra zbulimi i këtyre objekteve.


Të dhëna për skulpturën

Perëndesha (një figurë femërore e ulur në fron) e zbuluar nën themelet e ish-kinema Iliria në Durrës, është një skulpturë e periudhës romake 
Skulptura është në përmasa mbinatyrale (përmasat ekzakte ende nuk janë bërë të ditura, pasi zbulimi i saj nuk ka shkuar në fund) 
Ajo mban në krahë dy personazhe që janë më të reduktuar në dimensione në krahasim me të. Ndërmjet tyre ndodhet një bri bollëku, që në latinisht quhet kornukopia, që tregon se është simbol i pjellorisë, por që është atribut i disa perëndive. 
Nxjerrja e saj në dritë ka ndodhur mëngjesin e së premtes me 1 gusht 2003 
Me një punim shumë fin dhe me detaje të ngjeshura, ajo mendohet të jetë e veshur me veshje greke 

Larg duart nga statuja!

Megjithëse një skulpturë e sapozbuluar, rreth vlerave të sicilës kanë nisur opinionet e shumta dhe mjaft optimiste, askush nga mediat nuk është lejuar të afrohet të xhirojë pamje nga afër, apo ta shohë drejtpërdrejt statujën e saponxjerrë në dritë. Madje, drejtori i Institutit Arkeologjik në Durrës, Afrim Hoti, është treguar mjaft i ashpër dhe i prerë ndaj gjithkujt që i ka kërkuar qoftë edhe një pamje nga skulptura. Ai ka ngulmuar se gjithçka do të bëhet e ditur vetëm pas zbulimit të plotë, vendosjes për një datim të saktë dhe vlerave të këtij zbulimi. Kemi menduar që ditën e hënë të organizojmë një konferencë shtypi për mediat dhe të tregojmë detaje nga ky zbulim, tha Hoti. Madje, edhe gazetarët apo operatorët, që kanë tentuar të hyjnë brenda zonës së rrethuar, janë dëbuar nga drejtori Hoti, i cili duke treguar me siguri thotë se njërit prej tyre i ka marrë filmin fotografik, ku ishin fiksuar pamje nga skulptura.

Ai vetë nuk ka pranuar të japë një shpjegim të saktë për këtë vendim të prerë. Asgjë nuk ka ndodhur, dilni jashtë, jeni futur këtu pa autorizim, përgjigjej shkurt Hoti. Deri në orën 16.00, ai vetë ka qëndruar pranë zonës së gërmimit dhe, megjithë kërkesat e shumta i ka qëndruar besnik vendimit të tij, i cili mendohet të jetë një vendim i marrë nisur nga arsye vërtet absurde, si për shembull fakti për të mos bërë zhurmë, përpara një aktiviteti, që zhvillohet sot në Durrës, e që duhet publikuar me bujë.


Arkeologët, detaje nga zbulimi
Si doli në dritë skulptura e gjetur?

Si ka ndodhur në të vërtetë nxjerrja në dritë e kësaj skulpture? Sigurisht ka qenë një rastësi takimi me të. Në pamje të parë duken gjurmët e freskëta të gërmimeve, fragmentet e disa mureve të hershme dhe një gropë e mbushur me ujë, ku thuhet se është statuja. Ajo është e mbuluar me plastmas dhe askush nuk lejohet të shkojë aty për ta zbuluar dhe për ta parë nga afër. Ndërsa punëtorë të firmës ndërtuese vijojnë gërmimet e kujdesshme përreth saj, restauratori Qazim Kërtushi, i cili ka qenë i pranishëm që në momentet e para të gërmimit, së bashku me arkeologun Sali Hidri, për zbulimin e kësaj statuje, rrëfen detaje të hollësishme. Ai thotë se fillimisht janë vënë re vetëm disa elementë nga kjo statujë mermeri. U mendua që gërmimet të nisnin sot në mëngjes, pasi mbrëmë, kur u hasën shenjat e para të saj, ishte shumë vonë, thotë Kërtushi, i cili tregon se mëngjesin e djeshëm kanë nisur nga puna që herët, në orën 05.00. Është gërmuar me shumë kujdes nga të gjithë anët e kësaj skulpture, derisa ka dalë në dritë figura e perëndeshës me dy fëmijë në krahë, ku është vënë re që në krye të herës, se mungonin kokat. Ndoshta kokat janë hequr dhe shkatërruar në kohën ku luftoheshin figurat e këtyre miteve, pra janë shkatërruar qëllimisht. Por pjesa tjetër e skulpturës duket se është e paprekur dhe e padëmtuar, thotë restauratori, i cili përshkruan me shumë emocione gjithë detajet e gërmimit përreth saj. Gjatë gjithë kohës kam ndjerë magjinë e mrekullimit prej kësaj skulpture. E prekja me dorë ndërsa gërmoja në dheun e mbuluar nga uji. Jam mrekulluar, teksa shihja finesën e madhe të punimit dhe hijeshinë e shtatores. Për të, gërmimi për zbulimin e kësaj skulpture ishte gjë e rrallë. Ai thotë se ka ende një pjesë të mirë të skulpturës që është nën dhe, e që duhet gërmuar. Ende nuk dihet se si është pjesa e fundit e saj dhe çpamje paraqet skulptura në atë pjesë, pra froni ku është ulur kjo figurë, apo tabani mbi të cilin është vendosur monumenti, thotë Kërtushi. Por, sipas tij, e rëndësishme është që ajo vepër po del në dritë dhe shumë shpejt specialistët do të japin mendimin përfundimtar për kohën që i përket dhe për vlerat e saj si vepër arti.

----------


## glaukus 001

Skulpture nga Dyrrahu i lashte ne Muzeun Arkeologjik te Durresit.

----------


## dodoni

Zbulohen struktura te reja ne amfiteatrin e Durresit  
E Premte, 27 Gusht 2004 
Teknologjite e sofistikuara te vena ne pune nga specialistet italiane te Universitetit te Parmes dhe te Universitetit "La Sapienzia" te Romes ne terrenin e amfiteatrit te Durresit kane zbuluar struktura te reja ndertimore ne arenen e amfiteatrit te cilat ishin te panjohura me pare. Keto zbulime mund te ndryshojne teresisht konceptin e pranuar deri tani mbi strukturen e nje arene amfiteatri. Arena e nje amfiteatri, ne te shumten e rasteve, eshte pranuar te jete nje fushe e sheshte, ndersa zbulimet e reja mund te detyrojne nje rikonceptim te struktures se arenes, te pakten per amfiteatrin e Durresit. Muret e zbuluara, neqoftese vertetohet se jane pjese e struktures se arenes, do ta fusin amfiteatrin e Durresit ne nje kategori te vecante objektesh te tilla. Ne bote njihen vetem disa amfiteatro arena e te cileve eshte e ndare me mure te vogla ne funksion te spektakleve te organizoheshin. Zyra e Organizates se Kombeve te Bashkuara per Projektet e Sherbimeve (UNOPS), ne bashkepunim me programin PASARP te qeverise italiane, kane mbeshtetur punen e specialisteve italiane ne Durres. Deri tani, fondi i akorduar ka qene afro 110 mije euro. Projekti i Amfiteatrit te Durresit Ne bashkepunim me Departamentin e Arkeologjise se Durresit dhe Bashkine e qytetit, UNOPS-i ka ndermarre realizimin e projektit arkeologjik "Durresi" qe ndermjet te tjerash ka si element kryesor zbulimin total te amfiteatrit dhe kthimin e tij ne nje objekt te vizitueshem dhe ne nje vend ku mund te zhvillohen aktivitete kulturore. Projekti eshte i ndare ne kater faza dhe perfundon ne dhjetor 2005 me publikimin e nje studimi shkencor. Faza e pare, e cila sapo perfundoi, kishte te bente me studimin gjeo-fizik te struktures se amfiteatrit. Me ane te sondave me ultratinguj, ekipi i specialisteve italiane nga Universiteti i Parmes dhe Universiteti "La Sapienza" i Romes kane diagnostikuar objektin dhe kane hedhur ne harte strukturen e amfiteatrit. Ne kete menyre, pavaresisht se amfiteatri ende pjeserisht i zbuluar, arkeologet e dine se cfare gjendet nen dhe ne pjeset e pazbuluara. Me ane te programeve kompjuterike, te dhenat e sondazheve do te bejne te mundur ndertimin tredimensional te amfiteatrit. Me pas, hartat do te jene baza e punes per fazat e tjera. Faza e dyte, nga shtator 2004 deri ne shkurt 2005, do te perfshije restaurimin e pjeses se zbuluar te amfiteatrit dhe germime per te zbuluar pjese te tjera ende nen toke. Kjo faze do te kerkoje nje fond prej afro 105 mije euro qe do te formohet nga UNOPS-i me mbi 90 mije euro dhe pjesa tjeter do te jene fonde te pales shqiptare. Nderkohe, ne fazen e trete, nga mars 2005 deri ne dhjetor 2005, parashikohet zbulimi i plote i amfiteatrit. Ne objekt do te ngrihet nje kantjer gjigand germimi i cili do te drejtohet nga arkeologet italiane dhe vendas. Ne fund, ne fazen e katert, amfiteatri do te restaurohet plotesisht dhe do te marre formen e objekti me funksione kulturore. E thene ndryshe, amfiteatri do te shnderrohet ne nje teater. Faza e fundit parashikon edhe publikimin e nje studimi mbi punen e kryer ne amfiteater. Fondet e nevojshme per fazen e trete dhe te katert parashikohen te jene afro 200 mije euro, por ende nuk jane levruar nga palet e interesuara. Ne te vertete, pjesa me e madhe e fondeve ne keto dy faza te fundit i perkasin qeverise dhe Bashkise se Durresit pasi kane te bejne me germime dhe strehimin e familjeve te cilat aktualisht banojne ne shtepi te ndertuara mbi amfiteater. Rendesia e zbulimeve te fazes se pare Dr. Afrim Hoti, drejtori i Departamentit te Arkeologjise se Durresit, thote se "ne kete faze u kryen sondazhet paraprake me synimin qe ne muajin shtator te kalohet ne germime me permasa te medha". Sondazhet krijuan idene e plote te amfiteatrit, por edhe nxorren ne drite elemente te rinj krejtesisht te panjohur me pare. "Ne pjesen e arenes, nen toke, jane konstatuar struktura ndertimore te panjohura me pare", - thote Dr. Afrim Hoti. Analiza e gjetjeve tregon se ndertimet kane formen e mureve prej tulle ne sheshin e arenes. Funksioni i tyre i sakte, nese jane pjese e arenes apo shtesa ne shekujt e mevonshem, do te zbulohet vetem pas germimeve, por tani dyshohet se ato jane pjese funksionale e arenes. Zbulimet arkeologjike tregojne per arena amfiteatrosh te cilat kane patur mure ndarese, basene me uje, etj. Keto ndertime ne arene beheshin per te rritur spektaklin e ndeshjeve qe organizoheshin aty. Ne kete menyre, zbulimi i mureve mund te ndryshoje teresisht qendrimin se arenat e amfiteatrove kane qene fusha te sheshta. Amfiteatri i Durresit Nga llogaritjet, amfiteatri i Durresit akomodonte afro 20 mije spektatore. Ai ka forme eliptike dhe aksi i madh eshte 120 metra i gjate, ndersa ai i shkurtri eshte 101 metra i gjate. Amfiteatri i Durresit eshte ndertuar ne pjesen lindore te kodres ne lartesine 59 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Ai eshte i ndertuar me mure prej tulle dhe guri, dhe arrinte lartesine 20 metra. Argeologet e datojne amfiteatrin ne shek. I - II te eres sone. Ne kohen e perandorit Adrian, i cili mbreteroi ne vitet 97 - 117 te eres sone, ne Durres u perurua biblioteka e qytetit dhe, ne baze te nje mbishkrimi te kohes, perurimi u shoqerua me ndeshjen ne amfiteater te 12 cifte gladiatoresh. Ne shekujt e mevonshem, me perhapjen e krishterimit, ndeshjet me gladiatore u ndaluan, e me vone edhe ato me kafshe. Ne amfiteater u ndertua edhe nje kishe e vogel qe ka me teper formen e faltoreje. Punimet per Miss Globe International Spektakli i bukurise "Miss Globe International 2004" do te zhvillohet ne amfiteatrin e Durresit me date 14 shtator. Organizatoret, me mbeshtetjen e Bashkise se Durresit dhe te Ministrise se Kultures, Rinise, dhe Sporteve, kane nisur pergatitjet. Ne shkallaren e amfiteatrit eshte vendosur nje strukture metalike qe do te akomodoje shikuesit. Ndersa, ne qender, mbi arene, po ngrihet nje skene me perberje plastike. Dr. Afrim Hoti thote se "jane masat me te rrepta qe nderhyrjet ne funksion te spektaklit te mos demtojne monumentin".

----------


## CEZARND

HOMERI-KULTI I LIBRIT TE SHKRUAR, AFERDITA QE LEXON EDHE SHQIPERIA

Nga dr.Moikom Zeqo

Shqiperia arkeologjike ka nje koleksion monumentesh me motive te papritura, te shumefishta, horizont-hapese, kulture-ndjellese, me motive te cilat lidhen me kryevepra te perbotshme letrare, qe ne lashtesi. Kjo qe po shkruaj, nuk eshte aspak nje trill, nje tejkalim i deshires, nje fantazi e paster, apo nje mitomani per te kapercyer boshlleqe te frikshme. Duke punuar shume vjet si arkeolog, duke u marre me historine e artit antik ne Shqiperi, kam patur rastin te njihem me disa monumente, qe hapin nje horizont te ri, te mbiquajtur si instrumente arsyetues per boten e letersise boterore ne lashtesi, me kultin e librit te shkruar, me mitet e medha te njerezimit, me qyteterimin e degezuar evropian. Keto motive jane te fiksuara ne monumente arkeologjike, disa prej te cilave une i kam botuar neper revista shkencore. Mendoj se per publikun e gjere duhet vene ne reliev disa te verteta, qe perhapin nje drite te re kulturore per koherat antike ne truallin e Shqiperise. 

Relievi "Gjygji i Paridit"

Qyteti i Durresit eshte themeluar ne shekullin e VII para Krishtit, pra kjo kryeqender urbane, prej 28 shekujsh eshte me e vjetra ne llojin e vet ne krejt bregun lindor te detit Adriatik. Ne qeramiken e periudhes arkaike te shek.VI para Krishtit ne Durres, njihemi me disa subjekte, qe lidhen me mitologjine, me Luften e Trojes, me personazhet homerike. Nje qeramike e tille, e fragmentuar, e bere sipas nje matrice ne balte te pjekur, ka nje skene te cuditshme dhe te rralle mitologjike. Eshte fjala per 4 "kater) figura, qe jane prane njera-tjetres dhe qe kane lidhje te motivit. Spikat figura e nje burri i cili ka floke te gjate dhe mban ne doren e djathte nje kokerr molle. Ne baze te literatures krahasimtare arkeologjike, kjo figure identifikohet me princin Parid te Trojes, i cili kur ishte bari ne malin e Ides, u ndodh ne nje grindje te tri hyjneshave Athinase, Aferdites dhe Artemisit, qe kerkonin te dinin, se cila qe me e bukura ne mes tyre. Keshtu, princi Parid u be gjykatesi i pare i Miss Bukurise per te tri hyjneshat. Secila nga hyjneshat i premtoi dicka, por Aferdita i premtoi se nese do t'i jepte vendin e pare, do ta ndihmonte te martohej me femren me te bukur ne bote, Helenen, gruan e Minelaut, qe u njoh ne histori si Helena e Trojes. Paridi, klasifikoi si me te bukuren Aferditen. Kjo skene eshte kenduar nga Homeri. Dalim ketu tek nje problem shkencor i klasit te pare. Banoret e Durresit e kane njohur eposin e Homerit "Iliaden", te pakten qe ne shek.VI para Krishtit, perndryshe ky reliev nuk do te kishte asnje kuptim. Ka mundesi qe doreshkrimet e poemave homerike te kene patur, te kene qarkulluar ne duart e banoreve elitare te qytetit Polis te Duresit. Dihet se ne kohen e Pisistratit ne shek.V para Krishtit, pra nje shekull me vone, se sa ky dokument arkeologjik i Durresit eshte krijuar redaksia e redaktiit dhe e percaktimit te formes perfundimtare te dy poemave te Homerit. Ndoshta banoret e Durresit kane qene njohur me variante jo perfundimtare, me te lira, me apokrife te poemave epose te Homerit. 

Ne disa vazo me figura te kuqe te epokes helenistike te shekujve IV-I para Krishtit, te gjetura ne Durres, ka gjithashtu skena nga eposet e Homerit, cka tregon se piktura e ketyre vazove reflekton leximin dhe njohjen ne detaje te subjekteve homerike. Kjo te shtyn te besosh ne tezen e hamendesuar, se ne qytetin e Durresit do te kete patur vende te vecanta, ndoshta ne formen e bibliotekave private ndoshta dhe publike per doreshkrime te tilla.

Kushtetuta e Durresit, e shkruar nga Aristoteli

Gjithashtu, dime se filozofi i madh Aristoteli i shek.IV para Krishtit, ka shkruar Kushtetuten e qytetit Polis te Durresit. Doreshkrimi i kesaj Kushtetute, ketij mekanizmi juridik, rregullator duhet te kete qene ruajtur ne ndonje nga tempujt e Durresit nga ana e Prytaneve. Nje tjeter deshmi shume e cuditshme e subjekteve homerike, lidhet me mozaikun e shek.III Polikron, te qytetit antik te Apolonise, qe tregon skenen e Akilit, qe ka vrare mbretereshen Pantesilea, te Amazoneve, ne sfondin e mureve te Trojes. Dihet se Amazonat qene aleate te trojaneve, Akili e vret Pantesilene, por ne momentin qe e shikon ne sy, dashurohet marrezisht me te. Ky mozaik i Apolonise eshte nje kryeveper figurative e mbijeteses shume te gjate te krijimeve te pavdekshme te Homerit ne brigjet e Shqiperise.

Biblioteka publike e Durresit

Ne nje mbishkrim te shek.II, te gjetur ne Durres, nga Leon Hezey, mbishkrim te cilin Hezey e ka derguar ne Luver, mesojme per perurimin e nje biblioteke publike dhe me kete rast u be nje shfaqje per te pranishmit me lojen e 12 cifteve gladiatoresh. Pra, Durresi ka patur nje biblioteke publike te rendesishme dhe te njohur, ndonese ne nuk dime asgje, por vetem mund t'i parafytyrojme doreshkrimet dhe librat qe ruheshin ne kete biblioteke. Jane te shumta dhe tipologjike skulpturat, te cilat jane gjetur ne Butrint ose Apoloni dhe Durres, qe tregojne figura njerezore qe mbajne ne duar diptike, libra te vegjel. Pra, ka ekzistuar kulti i librit te shkruar. Libri i shkruar ne pergamene ose papirus ka ushtuar ndikimin e tij kryesisht ne qytet e medha te bregdetit te Shqiperise, si shprehje e sinkretizmit te kultures antike greke ne mjedisin ilir, pra ne procesin e nje akulturimi.

Aferdita qe lexon

Poeti romak Katuli, ne nje poezi te tij e cileson Durresin, si taverne e Aferdites per tere Adriatikun. Ne koleksionin e veprave te artit nga Durresi i lashte spikat ne menyre te vecante ai i figurinave prej balte te pjekur, terrakotave. Eshte nje mjeshteri e hershme, qe lidhet edhe me kushtet e mjedisit: kodrat argjilore te pershtatshme per nje veprimtari shumeshekullore te perpunimit te baltes, qofte per ndertimet e shumta, qofte per fushen e artit figurativ. Te pakten qe nga shekulli i VI para eres sone ne Durres jane krijuar disa kryevepra ne terakote, sic jane simat e nje tempulli te periudhes arkaike, te relievizuara me fytyren e nje femre te re dhe te luaneve. Terrakotat e Durresit perfshijne nje hark kohor qe nga shekulli i VI para eres sone deri ne shekujt e pare te eres sone. Bie ne sy sidomos hapesira kohore midis shekullit te IV e III para eres sone. Ravijezohen keshtu tiparet e njearti vendas, madje e nje shkolle durrahase te terakotave, qe duhet studiuar ne plan diakronik e sinkronik ne historine e arteve figurative te motshmerise se thinjur klasike. 

Shume terakota jane perkushtime honoris, ose ex- vote, per kultet pagane te Demetrez Artemisit, Zeusit Serapis, Dionisit etj. 

Shume terakota lidhen sidomos me kultin popullor te Aferdites. Nje terakote, qe paraqet Aferditen me nr. inventari 1936 ne fondet e Muzeut arkeologjik te Durresit ka nje rendesi te vecante. Eshte fjala ne fakt per nje terakote te kompozuar, gje shume e rralle "pergjithesisht terakotat jane njefigureshe), qe tregon figuren njerezore te Aferdites te ulur, siper prane supit te majte eshte nje figure me e vogel e nje femije Eros, me krahe gjysem te hapur. Krahu i djathte i Aferdites eshte i ngritur, dora prek floket, duke bere xhestin e njeriut qe mendon i mbeshtetur me koken te dora e vet. Terheq vemendjen se berryli i ketij krahu lakuar hijshem prek nje trung peme. Kembet e hyjneshes, sipas normes kanonike klasike e majta perpara te djathtes, rrine mbi nje piedestal te vogel. Kjo veper arti e pazakonte, eshte e vetmja e ketij lloji e zbuluar ne Shqiperi dhe ne Durres. I takon si kohe shekullit te IV para eres sone dhe perfaqeson nje teme ikonografike te lashte, qe haset rralle. Deri me sot, ne literaturen profesionale shkencore kemi gjetur vetem nje terakote te tille te ngjashme, me origjine nga Azia, e Vogel e qe sot ruhet ne Luver te Frances. 

Dijetari i njohur francez Leon Hezei, ne nje liber te tij te botuar ne fund te shekullit te kaluar, flet gjeresisht per terrakoten e vetme te Luvrit, duke e quajtur si nje nga kyeveprat e artit. Ai ka meriten, se ben edhe analizen e pare tipologjike, si dhe te mesazhit, qe mbart kjo teme ikonografike. 

Aferdita mban mbi gjunjet e saj dhe mbi pellemben e dores se djathte nje liber te hapur. Hezei e ka quajtur kete tip terakote "Aferdita qe lexon" dhe pa dyshim, qe imiton ne miniature nje kompozim te madh skulpturor te nje origjinali, krijuar nga nje mjeshter te cilit nuk i dihet emri. 

Dihet qe Aferdita eshte hyjnesha e bukurise fizike, ndjenjes se plotfuqishme te dashurise. Atribut i saj Erosi shoqerues shpreh ndikimin e bukurise se te gjitheve, gje qe nuk i shmangen as hyjnite dhe as vdeketaret. Atribute te tjera te Aferdites jane rendom kokra e molles, shega, lulet. Kulti i Aferdites ne kete qender te fuqishme urbane te antikitetit eshte kaq i madh, sa poeti romak Katuli ne nje poezi "karmen) te tij e cileson Durresin si taverne te Aferdites per tere Adriatikun. 

E pazakonta dhe e vecanta ne rastin e terrakotes per te cilen po flasim eshte se ne te kemi nje motiv intelektual, nje sinteze te bukurise fizike me ate te bukurise shpirterore, te fizikut me shpirtin, pra Aferdita i tejkalon atributet e mitit te saj te kanonizuar ne mitologjine klasike dhe mbart edhe atributet e kultit te diturise dhe shkences, si pajtore e botes intelektuale te mirefillte e filozofeve, poeteve, e forces se arsyes, e mendimit. 

Nga pikepamja konceptuale e kemi nje lartesim, nje mesazh me te plotesuar, nje harmoni te ndjenjes me forcen zbuluese te dijes pra "Aferdita qe lexon" eshte e dyfishte hyjnesha e artit dhe e shkences. Natyrisht, ne kete konceptim kemi dicka te re ne raport me konceptin rutinor te meparshem, pr, nje pershtatje, nje simbolike te artit i cili ne fund te periudhes klasike e sidomos ne periudhen e njohur konvencionalisht si periudha helenistike e nje kulture te pergjithesuar mesdhetare e evropiane lidhet perhere e me shume me rendesine e shkencave, sidomos me ato shkolla te mendimit te lashte, qe njihen ne histori si shkolla aleksandrine dhe ajo pergamase, ku racionalizmi e analiza fitojne perparesi mbi artin e kohes. 

Po te bejme nje krahasim terakotes se Luvrit dhe asaj te Durresit do te shohim se megjithese kane nje ngjashmeri te dukshme te kompozimit te vete figurave, nuk jane identike. Terakota e Durresit anon qarte nga stili e konceptimi i formave vendase te terakotave te qytetit tone - nje nga vatrat me te medha te botes antike per artin e figurinave ne miniature prej balte te pjekur. Durresi ne shekullin e IV para eres sone eshte nje nga kultet e zhvillimit te tij - pikerisht kete reflekton dhe terrakota e "Aferdites qe lexon".

Pllaka dylli me mbishkrime

Para disa kohesh koleksionisti i njohur nga Elbasani, Vangjel Kapedani, i dorezoi Arkivit te Shtetit ne Tirane 4 "kater) pllaka dylli me mbishkrime. Kane kaluar shume vjet, por nuk kemi asnje zberthim, asnje kuptimshmeri te ketyre shkrimeve. Ka pasur disa arkituj deri diku entuziaste, por enigma e pllakave prej dylli me shkrime, nuk eshte sqaruar. Nje bashkepunim i institucionalizuar ne rrafshin paleografik eshte i domosdoshem.

Une mund te them qe arkeologu i vjeter i Durresit, i ndjeri Vangjel Toci, ka patur gjithashtu ne duar, pas zbulimit ne metropolin kodrinor antik te Durresit dy pllaka te tilla dylli, gjithashtu me shkrime, realizuar me skalitje te holle me anen e nje stilosi metalik. Per fat te keq, ruajtja e ketyre dy fleteve prej dylli nuk qe e mire, ato duhet te ruheshin ne nje frigorifer te vecante dhe ky dokument shkrimor i pazakonte, sot ruhet vetem i fotografuar. Mund te them, mbas konsultimit me literaturen arkeologjike, se keto lloj pllaka dylli me shkrime kane qene te perhapura ne periudhen romake te shekujve III-I para Krishtit dhe qe nje zakon qe te viheshin ne varrin, apo ne urnen e sarkofagun e nje te vdekuri te rendesishem. Shkrimet ne keto pllaka dylli qene sipas specialisteve te epigrafise porosi, sentenca ne forme testamenti, lavderime per te vdekurin, madje dhe poezi. 



Korpusi epigrafik

Keto deshmi te shkruara ne dylle nuk duhen shkeputur nga bota epigrafike e mijera monumenteve ne greqishten e vjeter, ne latinisht qe kane dale ne drite ne qytetet Butrint, Orikum, Bylis, Apoloni Durres etj. Me sa jam ne dijeni, epigrafisti francez Pjer Kaban ka realizuar botimin e mbishkrimeve te tilla, te nje korpusi jo vetem epigrafik por edhe kulturologjik, qe lidhet me lashtesine ne brigjet e Shqiperise. Informacioni i ketij korpusi eshte i rendesishem edhe ne rrafsh evropian.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_E Enjte, 03 Gusht 2006_


*DURRES, ZBULOHET NJE GODINE MADHESHTORE MBI AMFITEATRIN ANTIK*

Arkeologet shqiptare dhe italiane kane zbuluar disa pjese te nje pallati madheshtor te ndertuar mbi amfiteatrin antik te qytetit te Durresit. Funksioni qe ka pasur godina nuk dihet ende dhe specialistet po punojne per te percaktuar kohen e ndertimit te saj. 
Prof. Sara Santoro nga universiteti i Parmes, bashkedrejtuese e ekspedites ne amfiteater, tha dje per ATSH ne se "ky zbulim ishte nje befasi edhe per vete arkeologet, pasi ndertime te tilla mbi amfiteatrot romake vihen re shume rralle ne boten antike". Sipas prof. Santoros, ende nuk dihet nese godina ka karakter privat, publik apo eshte nje institucion kulti. 

"Ajo eshte ndertuar pas mbylljes se amfiteatrit ne shek. V pas Krishtit. Arkeologet dhe studiuesit po punojne per te percaktuar edhe moshen e kesaj godine", u shpreh Santoro, sipas se ciles deri tani po germohet ne nivelin e shek. XII pas Krishtit. 

"Ne shpresojme qe kjo godine t'i perkase periudhes antike, njelloj si ndertimet e kryera mbi arenen dhe muret e amfiteatrove te Taragones ne Spanje dhe Padoves ne Itali", vazhdoi me tej prof. Santoro. Sipas saj, rezultatet e dy fushatave te meparshme ne vitet 2004 2005 kane nxjerre ne drite nje seri strukturash banimi dhe disa puse te periudhave veneciane dhe turke ne pjesen jugore te amfiteatrit. Vitin e kaluar me ane te aparaturave u vertetua prania e disa ndertimeve mbi arenen e amfiteatrit, e cila ende nuk eshte çliruar nga pesha e dherave. 

Gjate tre javeve te fundit, studimet diagnostikuese mjat te sofistikuara me ane te mikrogravimetrise, gjeosizmikes dhe gjeoradareve kane ndriçuar edhe me tej zonat e ardhshme te zbulimit dhe gjeometrine e ketij monumenti madheshtor, i krahasueshem me amfiteatrot me te medhenj te botes antike. 

Parku arkeologjik urban ne qendren antike te qytetit 

Prof. Afrim Hoti, bashkedrejtues i ekspedites, thote se "kjo eshte java e fundit e germimeve, qe realizohen pas nje financimi prej 25 mije euro nga Universiteti i Parmes (Itali)". Kjo eshte ekspedita e trete verore radhazi, ne kuader te projektit italo shqiptar per realizimin e nje parku urban arkeologjik ne qender te qytetit antik. Sipas prof. Hotit, itinerari i ketij parku do te perfshije Muzeun arkeologjik, forumin rrethor dhe termat ne qender te qytetit, muret dhe kullat e kalase mesjetare, si dhe amfiteatrin 1900 vjeçar, si monumenti me i madh antik ne vendin tone. 

Prof. Hoti u shpreh se "parku arkeologjik perben temen qendrore te projektit italo shqiptar. Prandaj, ne po punojme ne bashkepunim me specialiste te universiteteve te ndryshme italiane, si dhe me arkitektet e Universitetit Politeknik te Peskares, te cilet kane realizuar edhe studimin urbanistik te qendres urbane te qytetit te Durresit". 

"Ne mendojme se vitin e ardhshem do te vazhdojme ekspediten, nese do te kemi fondet, pasi, ne pergjithesi, fondet per germinet jashte Italise po zvogelohen. Ekspedita jone eshte e kushtueshme, sepse duhen edhe mjete te renda per te hequr dherat dhe materialet e shumta qe dalin nga germimet, pasi qyteti eshte permbysur nga termeti i vitit 1273", thote Prof. Sara Santoro. Amfiteatri i Durresit eshte ndertuar ne fund te shek. I pas Krishtit dhe eshte zbuluar 40 vjet me pare nga arkeologu i njohur Vangjel Toçi. 


Amfiteatri i Durresit 

Amfiteatri i Durresit eshte zbuluar ne vitin 1966. 
Te dhenat me te rendesishme per ekzistencen e amfiteatrit i ka dhene historiografi i shquar shqiptar Marin Barleti ne shek. XVI, i cili shkruan se ne Durres "ndodhet nje arene ose amfiteater, i ndertuar me zgjuarsi dhe mjeshteri te admirueshme": 

Amfiteatri eshte zbuluar nga bashkepunetori i vjeter shkencor Vangjel Toçi. Me vone, aty kane zhvilluar ekspedita edhe arkeologet Lida Miraj dhe Afrim Hoti. 

Ne fund te viteve 1960 per zbulimin e amfiteatrit jane zhvendosur 50 familje dhe jane prishur 33 banesa private. Ekspeditat intensive jane zhvilluar ne vitet 1967 1970. 

Amfiteatri i Durresit ka arkitekture romake dhe eshte ndertuar ne fund te shek. I pas Krishtit, ne periudhen e perandorit Hadrian. 

Amfiteatri eshte shfrytezuar per dyluftimet e gladiatoreve dhe te kafsheve te egra. Ne shek. V pas Krishtit u ndaluan ndeshjet e gladiatoreve dhe amfiteatri nisi te braktisej. Ne mjediset e tij u ndertua nje kapele (kishez) bizantine, ne muret e se ciles ndodhen disa afreske dhe mozaike. 

Amfiteatri ndodhet ne qender te qytetit dhe 350 metra larg detit ne drejtimin jugor. Ndertimi i tij fillon ne rrafshin e arenes ne kuoten 5.50 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Dy te tretat e tij mbeshteten ne koder. 

Boshti i madh i amfiteatrit eshte 127 metra, ndersa boshti i vogel 103 metra. Permasat e arenes me forme ovale jane perkatesisht 63 dhe 39 metra. 

Deri tani eshte zbuluar me shume se gjysma e amfiteatrit, me pjesen perendimore dhe veriore te shkallareve, si dhe nje pjese e galerive 

Ne fund te viteve 1990 forcat e KFOR it punuan per hapjen e arenes. Specialistet e Departamentit te Arkeologjise te qytetit te Durresit, si dhe ata te Universitetit "La Sapienza" te Romes dhe te Universitetit te Parmes, qe germojne qe prej tre vitesh ne amfiteater me ndihmen e aparaturave dhe teknologjive moderne, kane konstatuar se ne arene ka ndertime ende te pazbuluara, si dhe kane zbuluar muret e nje godine madheshtore. 

Nga te dhenat e deritanishme mendohet se amfiteatri mirepriste mbi 15 mije spektatore njeheresh. 

Amfiteatri i Durresit ka permasa mesatare mes 30 amfiteatrove te zbuluar te botes antike nga Roma deri ne Budapest dhe Lion. 

Dhjetera artikuj shkencore jane shkruar per amfiteatrin e qytetit 2.700 vjeçar. "Amfiteatri i Durresit dhe raportet urbanistike me qytetin bashkekohes", titullohet libri i doc. Koço Miho, kushtuar kesaj vepre madhore te arkitektures. 

Qe prej dy vitesh, bashkia e qytetit ka nisur procedurat per transferimin dhe sistemimin e 18 familjeve qe banojne mbi arenen e amfiteatrit. 

Ne shtator te vitit 2004, amfiteatri u shfrytezua per here te pare pas afro 1500 vjetesh. Nen kujdesin e Bashkise se Durresit, ne arenen e ketij monumenti te lashte 43 vajza nga e gjitha bota konkuruan ne konkursin e bukurise "Miss Globe International 2004". 
ATSH

----------


## evertet

Durresi  (dyrraqia) eshte emertim grek qe do te thote DY KODRA = Dyo rraqia 

    Ai mbreti DYRRAH eshte shpikje e atij historianit injorant CEKA

----------


## Hyllien

Jo mer ti jo. Ka mundesi te vje nga fjala Drahma. Apo e kan bo Euro tani ? Si ja u japin rrogen se un akoma me dhrami e marr, edhe Neritan Ceka po ashtu me duket.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Zbulohen varre te antikitetit te vone

E Premte, 08 Qershor 2007 (Koha Jone)*

Zbulim me vlera te medha arkeologjike ne Koder Vile. Nje firme ndertimore gjate hapjes se themeleve te nje pallati te ri, ka ndeshur ne nje zbulim te rendesishem, c’ka rezultoi te ishin varre te antikitetit te vone, pasi arkeologet kryen studimet e tyre te para. Varret datojne ne periudhen romake te shekullit te V-te para Krishtit. Nga germimet ne Koder Vile, ku ndodhen keta varre te antikitetit, ne nje siperfaqe prej 750 m2, arkeologet jane perballur me rrenojat e pakta te nje ngrehine helenistike me hajat, nje mjedis funerar, segmentin e nje rruge terciare dhe 10-te varreve antike. Me shume interes, drejtori i Departamentit te Arkeologjise ne Durres, Afrim Hoti, thote se, “eshte zbulimi i nje varri perkushtimor i periudhes klasike”. Varri i ndertuar ne trajte dhomeze eshte inkastruar ne nje mur fasade me blloqe guri. Perballe tij zgjatet rruga procesionale e hijeshuar me tjegulla solemne. Nje kolone dhe nje kapitel i stilit dorik te perdorura aty si element dekorativ te fasades. Ndoshta edhe per vete varrin perkushtimor ose thene ndryshe monumental, ka shume gjasa qe t’u perkasin kohes se shekullit V-te para Krishtit. Nga pikepamja e organizimit urban mbetjet e ngrehinave antike, varri perkushtimor dhe vete parcela funerare, zinin vend ne anen juglindore te kreshtes se akropolit te qytetit te lashte te Dyrrahut. Germimet e tjera te perqendruara ne pjesen fushore te skajit verior te qytetit, sollen nje rezultat te rendesishem. Zbulimin e murit rrethues te antikitetit te vone, ku per here te pare dalin ne pah rrenojat e nje kulle trekendeshe dhe nje trakt i kurtines. Se bashku me ta, jashte mureve u hapen 18 varre te periudhes mesjetare. Nga germimet me te fundit jepen te dhena te reja per shtrirjen territoriale te Dyrrahut ne periudhen e vone antike (shekulli V-VI pas Krishtit), ku kulla dhe segmenti i kurtines ishin pjese perberese e murit rrethues te qytetit, ne unazen e trete te tij. Me pas gjate fazes se pare te periudhes se mesjetes se hershme qe i perket shekullit te VII-VIII, kjo pjese e sistemit te fortifikimit antik u rrenua dhe muret e saj, thuajse te rrenuara, u nxoren jashte funksionit. Por eksperte te arkeologjise dhe vete drejtori i Departamentit te Arkeologjise se Durresit, verejne me shqetesim se ndersa kjo firme ndertimi per kryerjen e ketyre zbulimeve, lejoi qe ne sheshet e tyre te zhvillohen germimet arkeologjike. Por kjo nuk ka ndodhur me disa te tjera, qe i kane hapur themelet naten me ekskavator duke dhunuar egersisht thesaret e nentokes muze ne qytetin bregdetar. Garip Troci

----------


## BARAT

*Udhëtim në Dyrrah*

Historianët Hava dhe Sali Hidri na sjellin në një album historik Durrësin. Trashëgimia kulturore e një qyteti që ende nuk menaxhohet siç duhet...

Perëndimi i diellit ka rënë mbi Adriatik. Buzëmbrëmjet janë gjithnjë të ndjera në rrugën pranë portit, ku dikur fliste plot pasion Cicëroni. Për durrsakët kjo është xhiroja tradicionale që e nisin çdo pasdite nga kjo rrugë dhe e përfundojnë buzë detit. Kodrat që mbulohen mbrëmjeve nga një tis i hirtë janë po aq interesante sa zgjatimi i pafund i detit. Për historianin e njohur të këtij qyteti Sali Hidri nuk është vetëm deti ai që e bën Durrësin një qytet romantik, por edhe trashëgimia kulturore që mbart ky vend.

Por ne jemi mësuar ta njësojmë Durrësin me detin dhe shumë rrallë guxojmë të shkojmë përtej tij, për të zbuluar kodrat e qytetit ku luftonte Çezari me Pompeun, apo për t‘u ndalur te kultet që janë një pasuri më vete e traditës historike të tij. Në panteonin tradicional pellazgo-ilir, banorët e hershëm të këtij qyteti i faleshin hyjnive, që nga ato kozmogonike, ashtu edhe atyre të panteonit tradicional mitologjik. Në muzeun e qytetit, mund ta takosh historinë vetëm disa metra larg detit. Aty mund të mësosh më shumë për Gean. Në kozmogoninë pellazge, Gea bënte pjesë në kultin e krijimit të njeriut, adhurimit të të parëve, që ishte elementi bazë i pellazgëve. Ajo është adhuruar herët në Dyrrah. Realizimi i saj në skulpturë me përmasa natyrore, e ulur në fron, rrethuar me fëmijë, plot fruta në prehër e me veshje romake flet për këtë vazhdimësi të kultit të saj edhe në shek I-II pas lindjes së Krishtit.

Qyteti ku ne kërkojmë të arratisemi për të ndryshuar disi rutinën e ditëve tona, mbart një histori tjetër brenda tij. Ajo e bën atë unik në Ballkan dhe një nga vendet me trashëgimi kulturore më të adhurueshme. Po përse flitet kaq pak për këtë trashëgimi, pse ajo nuk është ende promotore kryesore e turizmit, e thithjes së vizitorëve drejt këtyre përrallave kaq befasuese.

Prof. as. dr. Hava Difri dhe dr. Sali Hidri (të dy bashkëshortë) kanë zgjedhur një mënyrë për ta treguar këtë trashëgimi. Në albumin historik të quajtur "Durrësi" ata tregojnë anët e panjohura të qytetit për të cilin Marin Barleti shkruante se "lavdet dhe krenaritë e tij janë të shumta e të mëdha".

Albumi kërkon të tregojë se sa e rëndësishme është historia që fle në rrugët ku kanë kaluar kryeqytetarët e Evropës, ku brenda tij ndodhen ndërtesa të shenjta, faltore të hyjnishme dhe madhështore...". Dhe atje sheh qartë fytyra mbretërish e perandorësh, monumente shumë të larta princash. Atje është ngritur mbi një vend të lartë pranë portës Kabalina me drejtim nga veriu, truproja, ose më mirë Kolosi shumë i madh i Perandorit Adrian, i ndërtuar me zgjuarsi dhe me mjeshtëri të admirueshme. Muret e qytetit janë shumë të fortë, të stolisura dhe të zbukuruara me kulla të larta dhe me vepra të tjera të përmendura. Ai qytet duhet admiruar edhe për çështjet e lundrimit, për dobinë e kriporeve dhe të mallrave. Ky është qyteti i Durrësit, që pa dhe priti si jo më mirë senatin romak, jo më pak i përmendur se sa i pafat për gjakderdhjen civile dhe luftërat e brendshme", shkruante dikur për Durrësin Marin Baleti.

"Pozicioni gjeografik i Durrësit, të qenurit e tij kurdoherë një port ndër më kryesorët në pellgun e Mesdheut qytet nga ku niseshin rrugët e karvanëve tregtarë, nga Perëndimi në Lindje dhe anasjelltas, mbetej pa dyshim takimi i dy botëve të mëdha të kohës, ku kapërtheheshin interesa ekonomike, politike, administrative, kulturore e deri ideologjike fetare", shkruan Hidri. Durrësi mbetej një pikë takimi e bashkimi jo vetëm politike e administrative, por edhe e kulturave botërore, çka bënte që ai të ishte kurdoherë një qytet emancipues. Perandoritë e mëdha të kohës, Roma e Bizanti, kishin interesa strategjike mbi këtë qytet. Secili në kohë të vet, synonte t‘i jepte atij fytyrën e tij, prandaj dhe investimi ishte i gjithanshëm. Në periudha paqeje Dyrrahu hapej, zhvillohej, zbukurohej lartësohej dhe e kundërta në periudha lufte, ai tkurrej, rrudhosej, shkatërrohej. Kësaj tabloje i duhen shtuar dhe fatkeqësitë natyrore siç ishin tërmetet e shumta e ngandonjëherë katastrofike, të cilët e degradonin shumë qytetin. Për madhështinë e tij flasin jo vetëm autorët antikë, por mbi të gjitha monumente e objektet arkitektonike, arkeologjike që jep nëntoka e qytetit, shpallur prej dekadash nëntokë muze.

Kultet janë një pasuri e madhe e botës shpirtërore të qytetit. Mund të shohësh ende sot Herën, bashkëshorten e Zeusit, apo Afërditën, hyjneshën e Dyrrahut, e cila ishte dhe mbrojtëse e porteve detare. Athinaja, bija e Zeusit, e dalë sipas mitologjisë nga koka e tij, ishte mbrojtëse e shkencës, e diturisë. Artemisi, Hyjnesha-Virgjëreshë, e bija e Latonës, motra e Apolonit, ishte mbrojtëse e grave dhe e vajzave gjë që e përafronte atë me Afërditën. Hermesi ishte mbrojtësi i tregtarëve, udhëtarëve dhe hajdutëve. Dionisi, hyjnia e rrushit dhe e verës, me prejardhje nga Lindja, gjendet dhe paraqitet fuqishëm në Dyrrah. Po ashtu dhe Nike, simbol i fitores, shoqëruese e perëndeshës Athina, apo Herakliu si hero. Ai paraqitet në vazo ose me kandar në dorë përballë Athinasë ose me topuz ulur përpara një altari.

Nëntoka muze e Durrësit gjithmonë ka të papriturat e saj. Kështu në vitin 2003, nën kujdesin e arkeologëve, dolën në dritë objekte e monumente shumë të rëndësishme ndër to dhe unike, perëndesha e pjellorisë.

Interesante është dhe jeta kishtare e qytetit, e cila e ka origjinën e saj që në predikimet e hershme apostolike të Shën Palit, në përqafimin e fesë së re nga të shtatëdhjetë të krishterët e parë të këtij qyteti, të peshkopit të Durrësit, Astit në vitin 100, i cili është martiri i parë për tokën e Ilirisë. Për një jetë të ngjeshur kishtare flasin edhe gjurmët e ndërtimeve të një sërë kishave, që janë të dokumentuara në qytet, si "Të shenjtët Kozma e Damjan, Shën Maria, Shën Nikolla, Shën Maria e Rotondës, Shën Teodori, Shën Pali, Shën Jaku, etj. Ndërmjet këtyre ndërtimeve kishtare më e rëndësishmja është Bazilika e Arapajt, kushtuar Shën Mëhillit, një ndërtim tipik ky për kohën e Justianit. Si tip bazilike trikonkë, bazilika e Arapajt pasuron fondin planimetrik të bazilikave të vendit tonë. Mozaiku është pika më e lartë artistike që ruhet nga Bazilika e Arapajt.

Janë të pafundme fjalët që mund të përshkruanin vlerat e trashëgimisë kulturore që përmban ky qytet dhe historitë që flenë në të. Dy historianët Hidri janë munduar të rrëfejnë në mënyrën e tyre në këtë album qytetin, me të njëjtën dashuri si ata e shohin çdo ditë. Ndërsa i mbetet autoriteteve që çdo ditë flasin për turizëm të dinë të shfrytëzojnë këto potenciale të heshtura që Durrësi ruan prej vitesh në gjirin e tij.


Princi Vidi

Vilhem Vidi mbërriti në Durrës më 7 mars të vitit 1914. Durrësi, kryeqyteti i Mbretërisë Shqiptare, me në krye princ Vidin nuk e pati jetën më të gjatë se 6 muaj. Duhet shënuar se në vitin 1914 Durrësi u ndje si kryeqendër, qoftë në aktivitetin e tij si port dhe si përqendrim i forcave patriotike në vështrim politik. Mbretëria shqiptare e Vidit ishte pjellë e konjukturave të diplomacisë evropiane. Vetë Statuti i kësaj mbretërie, i këtij shtati, në fakt qe me të meta, por megjithatë ai pati një rëndësi shumë të madhe: shpallte shtetin e pavarur shqiptar, duke u njohur de juro e de fakto në arenën ndërkombëtare. Për patriotët shqiptarë ardhja e princ Vidit u konsiderua si një element i rëndësishëm që do ta çonte vendin drejt bashkimit, do ta fuste Shqipërinë në rrjedhën e stabilitetit shtetëror. Rrethanat ballkanike dhe evropiane, e për pasojë gjendja e pështjelluar brenda vendit e detyruan princ Vidin ta linte postin e dhuruar nga vetë Fuqitë e Mëdha. Më 3 shtator 1914, princ Vidi la Shqipërinë.


Mbreti Zog

Pas marrjes së pushtetit me ngjarjet e dhjetorit të vitit 1924 Ahmet Zogu u mundua ta fuste vendin në rrugën e stabilitetit politik e ekonomik. Gjëja e parë që bëri ai ishte forcimi i kuadrit ligjor. Durrësi në vitet 1925-1939 njohu disa përparësi zhvillimi dhe kjo duket më së miri në zhvillimin urbanistik të tij, si dhe në forcën investuese të tyre në këtë qytet nga vetë banorët.


Lufta e Dytë Botërore

Shqipëria në teatrin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore u radhit në anën e shteteve të Koalicionit Botëror Antifashist. Kjo luftë niste në fakt për vendin tonë që me zbarkimin e trupave fashiste italiane më 7 prill 1939. Qyteti i Durrësit qe ndër të parët që i priti me armë pushtuesit fashistë. Në qytetin bregdetar u krijua i pari Këshill Nacional Çlirimtar i Qarkut (tetor 1942). Në Durrës komanda supreme gjermane organizoi operacionin e koduar "shëtitje në port", për t‘iu përgatitur një zbarkimi të mundshëm të forcave aleate që kishin planifikuar hapjen e frontit të dytë diku në brigjet e Adriatikut. Për këtë arsye, gjermanët nëpërmjet këtij operacioni urdhëruan evakuimin me forcë të banorëve të qytetit. Durrësi u boshatis e mbeti i tillë nga nëntori i 1943 deri më nëntor të vitit 1944. Në Durrës në thellim të operacionit të tyre mëngjesin e 20 nëntorit 1943 gjermanët grumbulluan të rinjtë me ndjenja nacionaliste patriotë e rini komuniste në zonën e Shkozetit jashtë qytetit. Këtu bënë seleksionimin, duke veçuar sipas tyre "më të rrezikshmit" dhe i nisën në kampet e shfarosjes në masë në Prishtinë, Zemun, Mat‘hauzen, etj. Në këto kampe naziste mbetën 44 të rinj durrsakë.

gazeta shqip   26/04/2008

----------


## sirena_adria

_MREKULLI SHQIPTARE !_ 




Kjo video, e realizuar nga Indrit Domi me dron, tregon punën e kryer gjatë zbatimit të projektit Rehabilitimi i hapësirës së amfiteatrit Durrës. Pas procesit të shpronësimit, menjëherë filloi puna për prishjen e objekteve në mënyrë manuale nga një firmë e liçencuar.

Drejtoria rajonale e kulturës kombëtare Durrës thekson se kjo ishte vetëm faza e parë e këtij projekti. Pamjet e xhiruara janë tërheqëse, duke dëshmuar bashkejetesën në qytetin e dytë të Shqiprëisë të lashtësisë 3-mije vjeçare me kohën e sotme.

http://durreslajm.com/kultura/bukuri...e-indrit-domit

----------


## sirena_adria

*Rijetësim madhështisë mijëravjeçare të Amfiteatrit të Durrësit*

*Amfiteatri i Durrësit, i ndërtuar në fund të shek 1 pas Krishtit dhe i zbuluar në vitin 1966 nga arkeologu i njohur Vangjel Toçi, po tërheq gjithnjë e më shumë turistë vendas dhe të huaj.*

Ministrja e Kulturës, Elva Margariti u shpreh sot se falë projektit të rijetësimit do të dalë në dritë me gjithë madhështinë e tij mijëravjeçare, Amfiteatri i Durrësit.

Amfiteatri i Durrësit ka arkitekturë romake dhe është ndërtuar në fund të shek. I pas Krishtit, në periudhën e perandorit Trajan. Ai është shfrytëzuar për dyluftimet e gladiatorëve dhe të shtazëve të egra për afro 2 shekuj.

Në shek. 5 pas Krishtit u ndaluan ndeshjet e gladiatorëve dhe amfiteatri nisi të braktisej. Në mjediset e tij u ndërtuan një kapelë (kishëz) bizantine. Në muret e kapelës ndodhen disa afreske dhe mozaikë.

Boshti i madh i amfiteatrit është 127 metra, ndërsa boshti i vogël 103 metra. Përmasat e arenës me formë ovale janë përkatësisht 63 dhe 39 metra.

Monumenti është zbuluar në vitin 1966 nga arkeologu i njohur Vangjel Toçi. Deri tani është zbuluar rreth gjysma e amfiteatrit, me pjesën perëndimore dhe veriore të shkallareve, si dhe një pjesë e galerive.

Në fund të viteve 90 forcat e KFOR-it punuan për hapjen e arenës nga dherat. Arkeologët italianë të Universitetit La Sapienza të Romës dhe të Universitetit të Chieti  Pescarës, me ndihmën e aparaturave dhe teknologjive moderne kanë konstatuar se në arenë ka ndërtime ende të pazbuluara.

Nga të dhënat e deritanishme mendohet se amfiteatri mirëpriste mbi 15 mijë spektatorë njëherësh.

Amfiteatri i Durrësit ka përmasa mesatare mes 30 amfiteatrove të zbuluar të botës antike nga Roma deri në Budapest dhe Lion.


/atsh/KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/trashegimia...t-te-durresit/

----------

